# Cocktiel pair do mating but No eggs since one month



## rafi.khan (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello
I am from Pakistan. i have a confirmed pair of cockatile. I have seen them mating several time but the female does not lay any egg since month. what could be the possible reasons. 

need guidance and suggestion in this regard.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Pictures of the tiels would help. Sometimes two males or two females will mate and act like a pair. What is their setup like? Do they get fresh food and water daily?


----------



## rafi.khan (Nov 25, 2016)

The pair is confirmed. attached is the picture of the female. daily fresh food, more than 12 hours light, water for bath all the conditions are ok. i would try to upload their mating video as well.


----------



## cassie.c87 (Feb 17, 2015)

When you say confirmed do you mean DNA tested or successfully bred before? As roxy said it's not uncommon for the same genders to bond and mate. If they are male and female they may also mate just for pleasure rather than to reproduce. how old is the hen?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Agree with the above. Tiels don't always mate to reproduce. If they're a confirmed pair (i.e. have successfully bred before) was it with you or were you given them and told that they were confirmed?


----------

